# Hair loss during pregnancy



## Ladyheader

Is it normal to have hair loss while being pregnant? I am six weeks pregnant and I noticed that hairfall is extreme for me. Is there any technique t reduce the rate of hairfall? I have heard that the hairs regrow after the delivery. Is it true?


----------



## MusicalMama2B

I actually have lost a lot of hair as well. I thought mine was due to my thyroid being off, but they just checked all of that, so... fun pregnancy perk? I have read that some women lose hair, I guess we're just in that lucky camp.



https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1d5515


----------

